# Greatest Movie Ever ?????



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

It combines wrestling and The Walking Dead so it's gotta be great.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

now i have seen it all


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL At least it has Rowdy Roddy Piper and Hacksaw Jim Dugan. It does though look as fake as wrestling.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Greatest? Slap shot - enough said


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Greasiest movie ever.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

There might be a sequel - similar to "Sharknado 2 - The Second One" - : ).

Sharknado 2: The Second One (TV Movie 2014) - IMDb

[video]http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi793553177/?ref_=tt_ov_vi[/video]


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you ever post anything fish related lol


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

dino said:


> Do you ever post anything fish related lol


Not in the Aqua Lounge section.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

sharknado 2 should be a winner, benjy bronk is in it


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe Jaws or Piranha...LOL not Star wars...Grease never get tired of. Wrestlers Vs Zombie's??


----------

